# Another nice Muskingum flat



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

Couldn't stand knowing the big ones were biting so I drove down yesterday evening. Got there at 8:30pm. Caught a 10 at aroung 8:45, a 20 at 11:00,and then got the one I was looking for at 2:00am. Went a little over 40. Needless to say it was time well spent.

Wish I could have stayed all day today and went bass fishing. The river looks absolutely prime right now for those big spotted bass and I had to look at several of my favorite areas while making the trip home wishing I could be out there working them over. Something about that river...


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

nice! i am going tomorrow morning/afternoon on the GMR for flatties, the big ones should be feeding here as well with these cooler water temps and it being the new-moon period .


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

how in the heck do you catch a flat? let alone that big? if anyone goes on a tues or wed for these things let me know.


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

Awesome catch, congrats.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Vey nice fish dude!! heck the 10 and the 20 are nice enough let alone a 40.

Im like Dink, hoping the fall bite just went into high gear with the cold nights, with the water temps dropping quickly. I hope to get out Sunday afternoon for a while

Salmonid


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow Brian, that is amazing. I just showed my family and they can't believe the size of that thing!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Very nice fish! What bait were you using? The flatheads haven't been cooperating for me lately.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

amazing fish! I get excited with a 5-6 pound channel cat here in the central ohio area, can't imagine a 40 pounder.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

EE said:


> amazing fish! I get excited with a 5-6 pound channel cat here in the central ohio area, can't imagine a 40 pounder.


I will second that...Congratulations on the Flat


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I love to see people catching big flathead.

Congratulations.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

nice catch............i havent had any luck here in bluerock i tried everything i could think of and some stuff i never heard of with no luck


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

It seems like the past couple years goldfish have been the ticket. I used to think bluegills and native creek chubs were best, but anymore the goldfish bites outnumber the other baits at least 4 to 1.

The validity of that may be suspect since I am only getting to fish cats a couple times a year, but in those couple time fishing anything but goldifsh was pretty much a waste of time.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Congrats on the catch Brian!!!!! I will down the River outta Steubenville tommorrow. I will try to let ya know how the tournament goes........Again, Great Cat.......


Hawk


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice catch Brian. Does it make you want to give up Bass fishing?


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice fish!!


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

Thanks guys!

Neocats - I love just about every type of fishing but don't envision any other species coming between me and my bass!!! Too much of a competitive drive and bass tourneys fit the bill perfectly.


----------

